# Auto-Tune



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Is Auto-Tune the WORST thing to happen to music? I mean I laugh at the Auto-tuned news segments but it saddens me how it cann make any sound decent or some-what listenable.


----------



## Sreal (May 31, 2010)

Popular music nowadays use it far too much. It seems the talent for singing is being overlooked for false tunes and pitches. Music values are changing... 

But is it ruining the music of today and the future? Perhaps. Depends what you call music. :tongue:


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Autotune makes me sad for the future of humanity, let alone music. :crazy: But seriously, I do agree with you Jojo, music seems to be getting less creative and less fun to listen to because of it and its overuse.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

The good news is auto-tune still can't help everybody. Yoko Ono would still be horrible. Good music is in jeopardy.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not too bothered about it. I rather they sounded as if they can actually sing.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

THANK YOU for making this. I honestly feel like auto-tune has destroyed Music and the Music industry. It's really just ridiculous when anyone with a pretty face can sing along and sound good with an auto-tuner and why are they famous? because it seems to be catchy and well YES,are attractive.

It seems sad to think about the fact that were so blinded by a pretty face we'll put up with shitty talent.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

I thought when my friend Was joking when he said that auto-tune has killed 6 months ago. He said that real talent isn't need just the look and hook. You work cheap even better!


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Yes, it is an absolute abomination responsible for the easiest money-making scheme in all of history* and partially responsible for the horrible state of modern music.
The other thing is that modern artists just suck anyway (without having to resort to auto-tune). 

The last decade has seen very few decent songs. It's full of mostly crap sold to little Generation Z kids and petty people in their 20s who want to seem hip, people with no sense of musical quality.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't mind it unless they give off the vibe that they are actually good singers.

I don't mind it when used for the effect itself either.
I know some doof doof music uses it just because it sounds unique.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Pop music will always be made to maximize profits. It will always take cuts to be cheap to produce, and attached to a pretty face. These people are entertainers, not artists. Electronic instruments, to fully electronic sounds, to electronic vocals. Auto-tune isn't even new, it's just vogue now. It wasn't till Cher used it incorrectly because she thought it sounded cool that it slowly started to be used more and more to make voices sound robotic. In a decade, it will sound just as dated as 80's synth pop and something new and cheesy will take its place. 

It's just the cool thing to do now. I don't really listen to Lady Gaga, but I was surprised to hear that she can actually sing and play music, but you'd never know it because of the pop image she adopted and, with it, auto-tune. 

Auto-tune the news and Symphony of Science are examples of, in my opinion, fun and creative uses for it. 

I also think composition has it's merits as art, and I like, or at least respect, some techo and electronica. I see auto-tune as the same way. The art is in the compositional talent, not in the performance. I don't think there is inherently anything wrong with that. I just can't think of any auto-tune examples for this.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

And here I was gonna make my own thread about this, but Jojo beat me to it :wink: Good to know I'm not insane, the whole idea just drives me nuts. I've never been a fan of mainstream culture but this is getting ridiculous. When no-talents are getting signed and making loads of cash, getting hugely popular (for some unknown reason), it makes me want to pull my hair out! If I had a left nut I'd give it for the ability to actually sing. There _are_ decent singers out there, find them you lazy industry bastards! [/rant]
I was gonna look for shitty videos, and started to but I don't feel like listening to such crap so I'll leave you with this:


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

If it wasn't for autotunes we'd have never gotten to listen to the "bed intruder" / "double rainbow song".

As far as music and its road is concerned, I never listened to chart Viva / MTV in the first place. The music I always preferred has never been found anywhere but online and only if one specifically knew what he wanted. Major labels milking whatever they can isn't any news and as long as everyone plays along that won't ever change.

Bottom line being however, why even bother with it and/or get upset. Whatever type of music you prefer won't ever go away, but will most likely never be aired on TV or radio, as undeserving that may be in some cases. Music is a great consumable for the masses, the masses loves pop and RnB from what I can tell. I despise both. Still, can't really blame anyone for not aiming for the minority.

A more interesting theory however would be, if starting tomorrow all you ever see on TV or hear on the radio was Liquid Funk and/or Metal - would the mass jump trains and walk away from pop as well because obviously Liquid Funk / Metal must be totally 'in' now since it's on TV, or would they remain with pop / rnb because they really liked it?

In case aboves references weren't known; here's the vids:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Erbse said:


> A more interesting theory however would be, if starting tomorrow all you ever see on TV or hear on the radio was Liquid Funk and/or Metal - would the mass jump trains and walk away from pop as well because obviously Liquid Funk / Metal must be totally 'in' now since it's on TV, or would they remain with pop / rnb because they really liked it?


I'm gonna guess yes because some people only care about being trendy. How can anyone seriously like a song like Barbie Girl for example?



Erbse said:


> In case aboves references weren't known; here's the vids:
> 
> YouTube - AutoTune BED INTRUDER SONG With Download Link Lyrics and Looped
> 
> YouTube - DOUBLE RAINBOW SONG!! (now on iTunes)


Oh God no! Turn it off, turn it off!!!


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

Auto Tune should be shot.


----------



## nanlak.NAXOS (Oct 24, 2010)

Auto-Tune, when used properly, is not a big deal. And by proper, I mean small corrections on people's singing.

Even then, there are good examples of people not really "singing" and making good music. Look up mind.in.a.box. I'd recommend "8-Bits" for a more accessible song, although I think he actually uses a vocoder based on how their live performances look. And yes, that is a guy.

The pop-music use of Auto-Tune is stupid. I can't help but feel that the "singers" are fake. Yes, MIAB sounds fake, but it fits their image. The pop "singers" on the other hand try to be "real" and yet they just feel completely fake and forced. Then again, I've never like pop music.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

nanlak.NAXOS said:


> Auto-Tune, when used properly, is not a big deal. And by proper, I mean small corrections on people's singing.


I guess that's why I like bootlegs so much. I like to hear the mistakes, I don't know if it's a musician thing or what, but I hate when they overdub live cd's when officially released, it's just fake as far as I'm concerned. It's not just on singing it's done on those cd's but still even if it was just the voice, I don't know, it just bugs me.


----------



## communique (Nov 10, 2010)

Jojo said:


> Is Auto-Tune the WORST thing to happen to music? I mean I laugh at the Auto-tuned news segments but it saddens me how it can make any sound decent or some-what listenable.


hate it, hate it, hate it.

i wouldn't consider it to be the death of music, but definitely an all time low.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

How about the death of authentic musicianship? lol


----------



## communique (Nov 10, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> How about the death of authentic musicianship? lol


well, it's still out there. you just have to know where to look.


----------

